# lovely short sleeved cardigan knitted top free pattern



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.allaboutyou.com/cm/shared/data/PPmay12A3cap-sleevecardi.pdf

This is affordable wool is it a similar tension?

pattern wool tension 19 st and 25 rows to 10 cm

Wool below has 15 metres less per ball than wool suggested.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rico-Creative-Cotton-Aran-Free-UK-P-P-Over-15-/120922919917?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&var=&hash=item1c279153ed


----------



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

YOU CAN BUY THE WOOL HERE (UK) ON SALE AT £3.85 A BALL NOT SURE IF THEY HAVE THIS WOOL SHADE

http://www.blacksheepwools.com/knitting-yarn/brand/smc/smc-select-violena-colori.html?gclid=CIGgzaPmtbUCFeXKtAodVGIAVA


----------



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

WOOL USED IN PATTERN SEA GREEN 04372 SHOWS COLOUR ALTHOUGH OUT OF STOCK

http://www.celticove.com/acatalog/SMC_Select___Violena_Colori.html


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful cardi...thanks for the link.


----------



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

bulk buy 10 ball discount
http://www.knittingwool.biz/smc-violena-c-401_477_509.html#.URzbxR1FXko


----------



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

bulk buy 10 ball discount
http://www.knittingwool.biz/smc-violena-c-401_477_509.html#.URzbxR1FXko


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

This is one of my WIP's. Must get back to finishing it up!


----------



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

Is it complicated to knit and did you use the wool suggested?


----------



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

Is it a complicated knit and did you use the suggested wool.


----------



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

even cheaper here just check the difference in metreage

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rico-Creative-Cotton-Aran-/150967380495?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&var=&hash=item23265b6a0f


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I definitely had to read and re read the pattern before starting each section. I am now working on the decreasing of the neck and arm edge at the same time. I am using Paton's Grace 100% mercerized cotton.



pinktopaz said:


> Is it complicated to knit and did you use the wool suggested?


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is a keeper... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely pattern, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely pattern, thank you for sharing.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I have made that one, I used another yarn a cotton DK, knits up lovely, just need the warmer weather now. :lol:


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty, will have to do this one


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, I will do this one also. thanks for sharing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful pattern! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely pattern! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern, it is lovely!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Only problem is I cannot get the entire pattern to print out. What is the secret?



pinktopaz said:


> http://www.allaboutyou.com/cm/shared/data/PPmay12A3cap-sleevecardi.pdf
> 
> This is affordable wool is it a similar tension?
> 
> ...


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

don't know the answer to your wool question--haven't gotten that far. However, I printed out the pattern and it appears to be just a one page pattern, and I got it all. Did yours not print out as a full page? Perhaps you were expecting charts, more pages?


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

got the pattern to print; now I just need a magnifying glass.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I put it in my scanner and enlarged it--getting too old to read that tiny print myself.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Strange, the pattern downloaded, but no picture to see if I would want to make it.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh I love that for my daughter for the spring/summer. Perfect for the office when the AC is on.
Thanks for sharing. I love FREE.
Linda


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

Ooohh! I really love this one, thanks! Soo pretty


----------

